# [SOLVED] Need help with Doom 3 Admin Privileges Problem



## NickWM (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been having problems trying to run Doom 3 as a none administrator. I can't find a way to do so and I don't want to run the game as an administrator. First, I tried to give privileges to every user, I have tried to give full control over the main Doom 3 folder, and even went in the registry to give full control over everything the refers to doom 3 just in case. It actually worked fine, but the next day when I ran it again it said the same thing as before, please login with Admin privileges and try again. I have no idea how to fix the problem.

I have Windows Xp Media Center SP3 and all the requirements to run Doom 3. I have been wondering if that was the problem. I can't install pro because I need media center for my Xbox. If it is the whole problem, How can I fix it?:4-dontkno


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Doom 3 Admin Privileges Problem*

Hi NickWM and welcome to TSF,

Have you given permission to run the games exe from the shortcut.


----------



## NickWM (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Need help with Doom 3 Admin Privileges Problem*

Yes I tried that before, too. Actually I fixed the problem. Yesturday I figured that I coud try patching the game, since the game or disk seemingly does not want me to run as a none admin. I think it was a LUA bug on the disk or something because when I patched the game it works fine. The good thing is that I don't need the disk in v1.3.1 so really it was disk that was the problem. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Doom 3 Admin Privileges Problem*

glad to hear you fixed your problem.
please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

